# Good atv snow tire



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

hi all whats a good atv snow tire i have my 28x12.5x12 highlifter outlaws but dont know how they are going to do in the snow so what u guys think of a snow tire for winter


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

are you plowing on pavement? or cement? or a gravel drive?
if your just on gravel and olny doing your own drive your outlaws would be fine.

if your doing more than that then your wearing out your primo tires on a task that the stock tires could accomplish.

the 589's were like Iron and are decent in snow. so will last a long time if you have them for plowing duty.

I run 26" 589 as my summer tires and did plowing last winter with them threw December.

I then swicthed back to my stock tires 20% tread with tire chains and they did even better then the 589's. The chains just scrap and bite better but also can leave marks if you due lots of spinning.

food for thought.

I would think 589's would last the longest and provide good traction.


What ATV due you have?
this is on a 450 Honda Foreman.

It takes power to turn tires that big.
it also take power to push a blade full of snow.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i got the power no prob to turn the 28s 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4 itll be plowing cement with a 60 inch blade on the front heres a pic of the bike before the 2 inch lift was on it and yes the bike is still for sale


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

id recomend and personnaly use stock. i use my atv alot for plowing and do not want to plow with good tires on it. if your just doing a couple of driveways it shouldnt wear them to bad and it also depends on how many stormss you get too. whatever has a good footprint should do fine. the only mud tire i have are itp mudlites and they were not as good as stocks in the snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Use stock tires beacouse big tires get to muck traction and you will tear your front end up.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ITP's are good tires, but I am probably going to save a bit and put swamp fox's on, basically the same as ITP mudlites


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i had itp;s on my kawasaki and it used to go through anything. i am going to put them on my 2wd yamaha soon.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I use at489's and they are good.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

o well i have itp mudlites on my recon and it did better with stocks in snow. it had plenty of power to turn the mudites. but since it was small it wouldnt sink in the snow as much.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have 2 sets of tires. one with at489's and another set of tires on rims that have dirt devil x/t's on them. I am going to use the 489's for winter and my muds for the summer, spring, fall.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't care what you have for tires you need chains, if your on glare ice you aint getting any traction even if you have the biggest mud tires out there.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I have swamp fox. Put on last year this time and we ride alot on roads during the summer and they will last another year, better than any stock tire. With chains, I wouldn't want to go down the road at the speeds that i do with them.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;625150 said:


> I have swamp fox. Put on last year this time and we ride alot on roads during the summer and they will last another year, better than any stock tire. With chains, I wouldn't want to go down the road at the speeds that i do with them.


I brought my swamp foxs a week or so ago hopefully I will be getting them on this week!


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

You will want a tire that has alot of knobs.. A mud tire will work but not as good.

Mud tires absolutely suck when it comes to sand also..

If you are going to spend the money on tires. I personally would not go with a mud tire.

I would go with a "multi surface" tire. aka all terrain

Here is a good looking tire. Not saying I would Goodyear.. but its just an example.
http://www.goodyearatv.com/cfmx/web/gyatv/tiredetail.cfm?serid=19
or
http://www.kendausa.com/atv/sport.html#klawsx


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

*go stock*

we run stock or as close as we can get, we go up to the farm store and buy there brand because the last just as long and are 1/2 the cose of going to the atv store.


----------

